# Who knows anything about the LED light strips that come with Fluval aquarium kits?



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Just picked up a Fluval 45G bowfront kit as we just moved and I needed something to house my turtle in for the short term: Premium Aquarium Kit with LED - 45 Bow | 15232 | Aquariums &Â Furniture | Fluval

The plan is to get a larger tank for him eventually and then turn this tank into a low maintenance planted community tank. Problem is I can't find much info about the LED light strip that came with this thing. The website specifies 1470 lumens and 8000K but not the wattage. Is it safe to assume I won't be able to grow much more than low light plants?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank! 

Fluval says that the light is upgrade able with a second lighting strip, so if your plants don't thrive you can add another. Or just remove the hood and put on something else that suits you better. But even if you find that you want to stick with the original light and it only grows low light plants, well, they can be quite beautiful and you don't usually end up dealing with algae or CO2.


----------

